# Resales Purchases after HGVC Elite Status



## wmmmmm (Sep 18, 2006)

Are there any HGVC Elite members who've added resale points?  Will HGVC open a new account seperating the points or will all the points be lunped together?  I'm just curious.


----------



## lakers (Sep 18, 2006)

*Two HGVC Accounts*

I own at Orlando/Tuscany (Developer) and Hawaii/Bay Club (Resale/affiliate).  HGVC requires me to have two account numbers because of the two types of contracts (however I'm only charged the annual $89 membership fee once).

The only downside that I have experienced is that I can only combine points when making reservations by phone (normally I prefer to use the Web).


----------



## tpdgfmt (Sep 20, 2006)

Most people who own an HGVC-developed resort and an HGVC-affiliate resort have only one account number.  It is important when purchasing an additional week to make sure that the names of the owners are exactly the same as used in connection with the first week.  For example, if you and your spouse own the first week jointly, you should own the second week jointly, too.  Otherwise, Hilton might set up the second week using a new account number, which would probably require you to pay for a new account to be set up.  

Our weeks are all in the same names and we have only one HGVC account.  We don't have to make any reservations by phone.  The affiliates we own are fixed weeks, so if we want HGVC points rather than to use the fixed week, we do have to call HGVC and ask them to cancel the fixed week reservation.  When the club cancels the week, it adds the proper number of points to our account balance (if the week is a platinum 2-bedroom week, it adds 7,000 points; if it is a gold 2-bedroom week, the club adds 5,000 points, etc.).  Once the fixed week is canceled, "points are points," all of them are treated the same, and all are available for phone reservations or computer reservations, whichever you prefer.


----------



## wmmmmm (Sep 20, 2006)

tpdgfmt said:
			
		

> Most people who own an HGVC-developed resort and an HGVC-affiliate resort have only one account number.  It is important when purchasing an additional week to make sure that the names of the owners are exactly the same as used in connection with the first week.


We made sure of that and we only have one account.  The system makes it easy to book on line since the system doesn't care where the points originates and it subtracts the points used from the yearly total.  Although I'm not looking now, I was thinking that it might not be so bad to have the capabilities to book a studio in HHV for say three months straight.  A friend of mine purchased a lot at the Big Island with the intention to build a house there eventually (big emphasis on eventually).  I was tempted to do the same.  But the cost and the hassle skewed the ROI calculation right off the bat!  And besides, I like Waikiki much more than Kona.  So plan B might be to get more points from HGVC.  Anyway, I'm just dreaming


----------



## HGVClub (Sep 22, 2006)

*Why you have two HGVC Club Account Number*

The reason that Bay Club HGVC Club members have two account numbers if they own another HGVC property is due to the reservation window at the Bay Club.  Bay Club has a full year reservation window and not the rolling 365 home week window as other HGVC properties.  Since the rule definition of "home week" is different, a separate account must be used.

If you are an existing HGVC Club member and purchase another interval, please give your sales agent your HGVClub Member number.  This work everywhere EXCEPT the Bay Club.

Intervals purchased on the resale market will not count toward Elite status.


----------



## Seth Nock (Sep 22, 2006)

wmmmmm said:
			
		

> Are there any HGVC Elite members who've added resale points?  Will HGVC open a new account seperating the points or will all the points be lunped together?  I'm just curious.



Bay Club and Scotland are both automatically different accounts.  If you buy an additional HGVC developed resort and have it deeded exactly the same, you will usually have the account merged into the same account as your original elite account. Due note, just because you have Elite status, it does not mean you will keep the status if the point level requirements change.


----------



## i39249 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Change coming?*

Hi Seth,

Reading your last post makes me think that the HGVC might be raising their requirments for elite status.   Is there a change coming up?   I thing right now it is 14,000 points.


----------



## Seth Nock (Sep 23, 2006)

i39249 said:
			
		

> Hi Seth,
> 
> Reading your last post makes me think that the HGVC might be raising their requirments for elite status.   Is there a change coming up?   I thing right now it is 14,000 points.



Elite was set up to reward people for their loyalty.  With the addition of many new resorts, 14,000 points will not be alot of points and many members will achieve that level.  The addition of new resorts should stimulate many additional sales, and if it goes as expected and an increase in developer and resale prices.  The minimal benefits that Elite offers will be greatly outweighed by the additional resorts and relationships being added.


----------

